# Will my headphone stand ruin my headphones?



## ElevenLives

Hey guys,
   
  I picked up a ceramic head to use as a headphone stand. Cosmetically it looks great, but I am worried that maybe this is either hurting the ear pads or stretching the headphones. The headphones sit on the head just as you would normally wear them. I can take a picture if that helps but I think you guys get the point. Also, I am using a pair of Beyerdynamic MMX300. 
   
  Thanks


----------



## ElevenLives

bump


----------



## streetdragon

if it simulates you wearing them then i don't think it will break them any faster than when you are wearing them. unless you are squishing the earpads continuously on purpose (no idea how one practically does that) and stretching the headband to orge sized heads i believe it is okay to store your headphones in that fashion


----------



## ElevenLives

The head is relatively small and narrow, definitely not bigger than my own head. My concern is that the headphones are always stretched open rather than just a few hours a day on my own head and over time this will lead them to not sit tight on my head.


----------



## azncookiecutter

I'd be more concerned with pads losing their shape quicker than if left alone. Clamping shouldn't be an issue though, Beyerdynamics have a very tough metal headband that holds it's shape quite well.


----------



## streetdragon

preferably you use a stand something like this


  it supports the headband nice and evenly but doesn't stretch the headband or squish the earpads


----------



## ElevenLives

If you type "mannequin head human" into google images, my head is something similar to the 2nd image (plain white male head made of fibre glass). The band seems to sit on the head okay, my main concern is the stretching. I wish I could post a picture because I would just take a few pictures then could give you guys a better idea.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

You really should post it, I tried your search keywords and that's the second image result. It's real easy, just get to where the image is at, right click, click on "Copy image location," click that image icon on top of this reply box, put the cursor in the web address box and press ctrl+v. Click submit, pick the size, and it'll be there.
   
  Either way - don't worry too much about your headband while its on there; I'd worry more about how you put it on or pull it off. And the pads - they're technically being used 24/7, and as it is some people can't even make pads last two years despite not using it 24/7.


----------



## ElevenLives

Yeah, I would love to add images but I can't (I presume since I am new to the site). If you just look amongst the images I am sure you can tell which one I am referring to, The one you posted is the 6th image on the page when I search. The picture is just a plain white fibre glass male mannequin head with full facial grooves and ears.


----------



## streetdragon

something like this you mean?

 (i used my own search keywords btw)


----------



## ElevenLives

Very similar however (I can't tell for sure in this picture) mine also has ears which I feel is also a deciding factor. Sigh... I wish I could just upload a picture...


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





elevenlives said:


> Yeah, I would love to add images but I can't (I presume since I am new to the site). If you just look amongst the images I am sure you can tell which one I am referring to, The one you posted is the 6th image on the page when I search. The picture is just a plain white fibre glass male mannequin head with full facial grooves and ears.


 
   
  I didn't know that it was restricted; but then again you can just click the link to the pic then post the URL.


----------



## MarkSubsonik

So I realize this is an old thread but I was wondering if my HE4XX would be stretched out on the new stands i bought. Pics below.


----------



## Abid

Most of the weight is supported by the strap on top which is nice and round distributing the load.  Also if you Move the cups as they sit on the stand they should just be clamped lightly.  You will be fine.  Its the overstretching that can damage the spring force.


----------

